# Duck Gumbo



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's what's cookin'!










Ooooooeee, dats good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the recipe for a big pot of gumbo: 

Roux:
¾ cup - flour
¾ cup - oil or bacon fat

Ingredients:
1½ lb - cooked duck meat (including nickel-sized pieces of cooked duck skin)
½ lb - spicy smoked sausage (andouille is best)
1½ cup - chopped onions
2/3 cup - chopped celery
2/3 cup - chopped green pepper
2 tsp - minced garlic
1 - 12 oz pkg frozen okra
2 tbsp - parsley flakes
2 - bay leaves
3 quarts - chicken broth
1 to 3 tbsp - Tony Chachere’s Creole Seasoning

Toppings:
thinly-sliced green onion tops
chopped fresh parsley
Filé

Some like diced tomatoes in their gumbo. I can go either way.

Directions:
To make a gumbo, the first thing you gotta' do is make a roux! If you do it right, this step will take 30-45 minutes, but, in the end, it's worth every second. Heat the salad oil over medium high heat. When the oil is hot, start stirring in the flour with a wire whisk. STIR! STIR! STIR! Don't stop stirring until it resembles melted dark chocolate. When the roux is ready, stir in all of the chopped and minced vegetables. Cook until vegetables are just start to get clear, it doesn't take long! Stir in the chicken stock and bring to a boil. Add duck meat, sausage, bay leaves, and Tony's seasoning. Return to the boil for about 10 minutes, reduce heat, cover and simmer for about 4 hours. Adjust salt and pepper. 

Serve over hot rice and garnish with fresh parsley.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

okra.....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Mmmmm, gumbo!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing better than duck gumbo on a cold December morning.

Bump


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just made Pheasant gumbo last week with homemade roux....man it was good.

Only thing I didn't have was the okra....couldn't find any.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds pretty dang good!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Almost perfect...just like we have back in Louisiana!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

goob that is my favoret way to eat ducks!!! anyone who says they don't like ducks has never eaten the meal you just posted!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's been some interest in duck gumbo lately in other parts of the forum so I thought I would bump this up.

For gumbo I like to cook my puddle ducks with the skin on in a pot of salted water with cut-up carrots. The carrots help "neutralize" the gamey flavor. I'll use some of the strained cooking fluid and pieces of skin in the gumbo. It's pretty flavorful, but not for everybody.

After the carrots do their dirty work I discard them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> There's been some interest in duck gumbo lately in other parts of the forum so I thought I would bump this up.
> 
> For gumbo I like to cook my puddle ducks with the skin on in a pot of salted water with cut-up carrots. The carrots help "neutralize" the gamey flavor. I'll use some of the strained cooking fluid and pieces of skin in the gumbo. It's pretty flavorful, but not for everybody.


Goob, could you put up a youtube video on the proper technique for cutting up frozen okra? :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*still bleeding for crying out loud*



LostLouisianian said:


> Goob, could you put up a youtube video on the proper technique for cutting up frozen okra? :shock:


Ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee, yer a funny guy. I shouda got stitches, thing is still bleeding.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ooooh that sounds soooo good right now


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Okra is an aquired taste,and I have aquried it


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Okra is an aquired taste,and I have aquried it


Do any of you grow Okra in your gardens? I tried a couple of times and it just didn't work out. Down south our Okra plants grew 10 feet tall and if you let the Okra go they would grow a foot long. Of course being that long they were tough so you had to pick them daily at about 4-6 inches long.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have grown it in my garden,and was quite good,but being Im the only one who will eat it I dont do it anymore,


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*ooooee!*

Bump, Gumbo time

Redhead duck with andouille sausage. ooooee!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Good thing you bumped this up. I was just coming to search for it. Going to make some to use up the last of my left over turkey.


----------

